# kobalt 10" Sliding Miter Saw



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i was at my local Lowe's yesterday and i saw the Kobalt 10" Sliding Miter Saw for the first time. it is very cheap in cost but looked like an ok machine. i was wondering if anyone had any insight or experience with the miter saw.

P.S. my second choice of saws is the 8 1/2" Hitachi sliding miter saw that is being released on February 27th and will be sold at Lowe's.

just another quick note if anyone thinks that i should just get a compound miter saw i am getting the sliding because my dad needs one that can cut up to 12" for some renovations we are doing this summer so we are splitting the cost.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 20, 2008)

a compound miter saw is a great tool. If I were to get a new one it would be a 10" double compound. I don't think that a sliding miter is going to get through a 12" wide board, however I may be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh and you get what you pay for in the world of power tools so I'd stay away from the cheap stuff. I learned this when I bought my ryobi which was the cheapest at HD and the fence will not stay true for more than a week.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

a 8 1/2" sliding will get through a 12" max width and 2.5" max crown moulding
-8" 45 degree miter

a 10" sliding sill get through a 12" max width and 4" max crown moulding
-9" 45 degree miter

a 12" sliding will get through a 16" max width and 6" max crown moulding
-12" 45 degree miter

Note: both 10" and 12" can gut a $4×4


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

The 10" Hitachi could do the job. I can cut 11 3/4" on my saw but I have a 3/4" plywood fence extensions attached to my saw. The normal fence that comes with the saw is 1/2" plastic. To be honest if you are going to invest this much money in a saw I would seriously look at the 10" version.

As a suggestion you might want to check the prices at Tool Crib. They are cheaper than Lowe's for both the 8 1/2" and 10" sliders. But Lowe's does have a price match guarantee. I ran into this problem with some other tools and my Lowe's, at first, refused to honor internet prices. I sent an e-mail to corporate headquarters detailing my problem and in about a week the issue was resolved in my favor.

I agree with Jeremy about tools and prices. Matt Vanderlist's philosophy of "buy you second tool first" is a good adage to follow.

Good luck.


----------

